# 4K Tivo Box for Virgin



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

FWIW Virgin Media unveils 4K box and large tablet - BBC News


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Are any of the features different to current US TiVo boxes (apart from the box it is in)?

Record 6 channels
1TB (only)
Share recording space transparently with other V6 devices on same network
Download content
HDR (to be enabled by future software update)


----------

